# Happy Easter



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Tonight I dyed eggs with my husband's 13 yr old son










45 eggs boiled










Table is ready



















Dying has commenced










Final outcome


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Soooooo pretty!!!!!! But now I'm craving candy lol


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I brought home $40 worth of candy for my 2 grandkids, and my G/F jumped my butt because that stuff is bad for them. Guess who is now dipping into all the bags? Yep, the G/F!

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol too cute Maryellen. Havasu candy is very bad, so bad I'm willing to eat it for you to take your grandkids out of harms way lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was wondering if Maryellen was going to do up some of her awesome dye jobs. I remember all those wild designs from last year.

I'm with CM, adults need to protect the youngins and if we have to eat the candy to protect them, then that's what I think we should do.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

What fun!......


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

No child should be allowed candy until after the adult has taste tested all of it....


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I would have had more eggs to dye but my husband dropped an entire basket he had just collected thursday night... so the floor got to be colored instead lol


----------

